# [SOLVED] Linksys Wireless-N Notebook Adapter



## smfutral (Jul 16, 2007)

I just replaced my wireless router thanks to an electrical storm, with a WRT300N Wireless-N Broadband Router. Works great. I purchased a WPC300N Notebook adapter as recommended by Linksys. It shows that it is working properly but has limited or no connectivity. I have a Netgear adapter and internal Broadcom adapter and both work fine. My computer is a Compaq Presario 2100. My last router was a Linksys extended range wireless router and when I purchased the recommended adapter, it would not work. I installed the Netgear and it worked fine. Any ideas? We have 2 other computers that use wireless cards that are working properly.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Linksys Wireless-N Notebook Adapter*

I'd start with Linksys tech support. It could simply be a bad adapter...


----------



## smfutral (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Linksys Wireless-N Notebook Adapter*

I've tried Linksys tech and they really were no help. I've changed the adapter and still have the same issue. The adapter shows it is active, but shows it has no association to the access point (router).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Linksys Wireless-N Notebook Adapter*

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## smfutral (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Linksys Wireless-N Notebook Adapter*

johnwill, I am pasting the results with the Linksys adapter and my Netgear adapter. Again, the Netgear works.

Linksys:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Shannon Futral>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SMF-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : National Semiconductor Corp. DP83815
/816 10/100 MacPhyter PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-9D-80-3D-4C

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 16:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Linksys Wireless-N Notebook Adapter
WPC300N
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-39-79-6A-FF

Netgear:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Shannon Futral>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SMF-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : earthlink.net

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : National Semiconductor Corp. DP83815
/816 10/100 MacPhyter PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-9D-80-3D-4C

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : earthlink.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR RangeMax(TM) Wireless PC Car
d WPN511
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-6C-03-9C-92
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.69.188.185
207.69.188.186
207.69.188.187
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 21, 2007 3:39:07 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 22, 2007 3:39:07 PM


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Linksys Wireless-N Notebook Adapter*

Well, the Netgear seems to work, and the Linksys doesn't. :smile: There is obviously something amiss with the Linksys, either the drivers, a compatibility issue with the router, or the card is bad. I'd return it and keep the Netgear.


----------



## smfutral (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Linksys Wireless-N Notebook Adapter*

FYI, I have removed and reloaded the driver several times. Today, I removed it and ran Registry Mechanic before reloading it. It now is working properly. I have no idea what difference it made.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Linksys Wireless-N Notebook Adapter*

Must have been some bogus entry in the registry. :smile:


----------

